# A “be kind to animals” conundrum.



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

My back yard, actually my front yard, the way the drive way and building is set, is fenced. My dogs cannot get out that easily. I can view most of the yard through the kitchen windows. At first light I let my dogs out loose in the yard to air and frolic before breakfast. For the past week or so Scooby Do (Old psycho rescue Chessie) has been coming back in with cat poo breath. Now he is a master level turd burglar, so really cannot be blamed. And as stated, the yard is fenced. The turds are coming to him.
So just now the puppy Loco, sitting at my side at the desk. Looked out of the kitchen window and “Made Game” as they say. So I looked out and finally see what is bringing Scooby Do kitty cat poo to snack upon. So I just now snapped a photo with my telephone.
I ask, what would you all do? As I see it my options are to rap lightly on the window pane to shoo the kitty away, or. Walk to the kitchen door, Cry “Havoc!” and let slip the dogs of war that this foul deed shall smell above the earth with carrion men, groaning for burial.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It looks well fed so it is probably a neighbor's cat as opposed to a feral cat. If it is the former I would give the neighbor a friendly call. If it is the latter I would live trap it and turn it over to animal control or the local animal shelter. Feral cats who are trapped and spayed or neutered usually do not return to the scene of the crime.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

It looks like someone's pet kitty, it is very cute. Don't hurt the kitty!

Ask the neighbors to feed Mr Kitty organic, that way your pups are getting a healthy snack.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

I am the wrong guy to ask. I hate cats. Duckdon


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

are kisses from an old Chessie that has flossed with organic kitty poo better than kisses from regular kitty poo, Renee?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> are kisses from an old Chessie that has flossed with organic kitty poo better than kisses from regular kitty poo, Renee?


I've always felt that the dogs who snack on it from a litterbox are at least getting some "grit" which perhaps functions like those additives premium foods allegedly add to help remove tartar and keep teeth clean.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Not a cat fan either, even tho we have a house cat that never goes out.
I say loose the hounds, or use the supressor! 
Out side cats play helll on wildlife. They have no business outside.
Just my. 02.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Id turn the dogs loose. The kitty would be up and over the fence before they could catch it and would be less likely to come back. I dont want kitties in my yard at all. They have gotten in my shed a couple years ago when I was gone for the winter and it still smells in there.
The only Kitty I want in my yard is my 9 year old lab whose name is Kitty.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Ken, I appreciate your conundrum and I have to one up you.......A week ago, while home sick with a major case of bronchitis, I was chillin with my dogs, when I heard a meow at my back door...of course the dogs sounded the alarm and I went to investigate. My back door leads to my woodshed, so I so carefully opened the door, took a look and sure enough, there is a Large, Yellow tiger cat sitting on the top step....but...not just any yellow tiger...the cat was my mother's cat that went "feral" in 2006! You see the only person who could get near the cat was my mother, and when we placed my mother in Assisted living, we could not catch the cat, subsequently I fed it for about 6 months, but then it disappeared only to be seen occasionally in a fields near her home. Well, my mother passed in 2009, I am now living in the house since 2011 with my three dogs..... and OMG here is her cat....what to do! I tried to ignore it for about 5 min, then my "good samaritan" kicked in and I decided I had to feed it....I gave it some PPP as that is all I had. I thought to myself that if that cat was brave enough to present itself to a housefull of dogs, then he deserved to be fed....Although not a cat lover, I can't believe the old fella was still around! I fed him two days and nights in a row, and then he disappeared again...I saw him in the tree one day while I had the dogs out to play, but haven't seen him since.....Maybe my mother sent him over just to say hello.....Anyway, I didn't "unleash" the dogs of war, even if I did I think that old boy would outsmart them!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> are kisses from an old Chessie that has flossed with organic kitty poo better than kisses from regular kitty poo, Renee?


Not sure 'bout that Ken, but I'm guessin' they 'rank' right up there with 'ol duck breath...

Old ducks in da freezer, regards.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

ask local chinese restaurant how to handle the problem .....Confucius always right regards...........


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow Lennie,
That is kinda spooky. Do you think your Moms cat has been wild all that time?

and all............. I kinda expected a few more Shakespeare quotes in response.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

I have no idea, but I love the original post.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

What usually works for me is to walk out real friendly with a container of cold water behind my back and then dump it directly over the cat. It usually doesn't take a second baptism... of course, that's for the neighbors pet cats.. one cannot get close enough to the strays, so I let out one of my dogs that loves the chase, and over the fence they go...normally don't come back for round two.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

EdA said:


> It looks well fed so it is probably a neighbor's cat as opposed to a feral cat. If it is the former I would give the neighbor a friendly call. If it is the latter I would live trap it and turn it over to animal control or the local animal shelter. Feral cats who are trapped and spayed or neutered usually do not return to the scene of the crime.



Tell you what if it was me I sure as Hell would not return to the scene of the crime.


Regards


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Turn em loose. its your yard, thered be nothing wrong.. otherwise, yea, trap him and take him to the pound- if you talk to the neighbors they'll know it was you if the cat diasspears.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DKR said:


> Tell you what if it was me I sure as Hell would not return to the scene of the crime.
> Regards


2 queens, one feral and one tame chose my place to raise their kittens last spring. I caught the feral one and her 3 kittens which were probably 3 weeks old, spayed her and released her. I kept the kittens at the clinic where they were socialized and found homes. Trapped the tame one, spayed and confined for a few days while I attempted to catch the kittens but but her kittens were older, I fed them for several days but could never catch them. Took momma back and released her and she left with her kittens. A few months later one of the males decided to take up residence in my barn. He was trapped, vaccinated, marked as feral,and neutered, he hasn't been back and this has been my experience over the years with feral or semi tame cats who are looking for a new gig.

I like cats and have 3 pets all who were abandoned as kittens, two are full time house cats, one goes in and out. They are vaccinated and are parasite free. Some people seem to think that because they live in the country they can acquire a cat and leave it to it's own devices which usually means it finds someone to feed it. Irresponsible pet ownership annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ever since we got a new neighbor with two big fat kitty kats, my oldest dog no longer eats pup poop! I'll take the lesser of two evils. Those must be some savvy cats though. There are no fences between our houses, and the cats go out every evening and morning. So far there has been zero confrontation. I guess my guys like the kitties.


----------



## sixpacklabs (Jan 21, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> ...... I kinda expected a few more Shakespeare quotes in response.


"Now is the winter of Bora's discontent."
"To free, or not to free the chessies: that is the question."
"The world is grown so bad, that cats make poop where eagles dare not perch."
"The fault, dear Ken, is not in the cat, but in its owner."
"Cats die many times before their deaths; the valiant never taste of death but once."
"Et tu, cat?"


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I would have animal control take care of it, granted it is your yard and scooby doo may love cat poo, wouldnt let him out on the kitty cat - have you ever seen a dog get ahold of a feral cat? 

Cats dont like to be in dogs mouths - Dogs eyes are close to their mouth, cats claws are sharp. my high school friends dog got its eyes ripped up pretty bad was blind in one eye and close to it in the other. 

good luck


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Live trap. Treat it the way you would want your dog treated if it ever got lost, it might be chipped! If not adopted or......


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Ken, I do not know if the cat has been "wild" all this time? He looked a little rough. Funny, I have been living in the house now for about a year and a half and I have not seen the cat in the neighborhood or in the fields anywhere on my farm. When he first ran away, I used to see him when I was out hunting sometimes. 

But it wouldn't be the first and I am sure probably not the last time my mom has sent me a sign!

Lennie


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not the guy to ask what to do about a cat shizzing in my yard.I *HATE* cats. If a cat was shizzing in my yard,it wouldn't last long.There seems to be a double standard,you're expected to control your dog at all times but its ok for a damn cat to run free all over the country. I don't think so.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

So the remaining question is----- If you are going to trap and neuter them- What is the conundrum for?

Not like they are going to need it regards

Bubba


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

EdA said:


> A few months later one of the males decided to take up residence in my barn. He was trapped, vaccinated, marked as feral,and neutered, he hasn't been back....


I wouldn't come back either....


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

EdA said:


> It looks well fed so it is probably a neighbor's cat as opposed to a feral cat. If it is the former I would give the neighbor a friendly call. If it is the latter I would live trap it and turn it over to animal control or the local animal shelter. Feral cats who are trapped and spayed or neutered usually do not return to the scene of the crime.



Not a fan of cats myself, but I'd have to agree this is probably the best option. After that, fair game to turn the dogs loose!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I find it generally to be true that those who profess to "hating" or disliking cats have never owned one. I never had a cat as a kid but have had one or more my entire adult life and find them to be interesting and enjoyable companions who are very little trouble to maintain as compared to dogs of which I have several.


----------



## archer66 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cat crap is like candy to dogs it seems. There's rarely any crap in our litter box...the neighbors basset hound keeps it cleaned up.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Have you thought about just not kissing your dogs...?

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I have two, three, sometimes four cats. The number fluctuates due to environmental conditions and related hazards. Orange ones seem to have a longer life span than other colors for some reason. Currenly two elusive orange ones and one black and orange. Haven't seen the two kittens in quite a while. Golden Eagles are back in town again so, I imagine another cat or two will disapear soon before the next litter shows up again.


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

Release the Hounds! Just kidding Ken! I have three cats and two dogs so we are use to this dilema.It looks well fed someones pet be my guess.Be nice to the kitty.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Have you thought about just not kissing your dogs...?
> 
> /Paul


If I profane with my unworthiest hand
This holy shrine, the gentle fine is this:
My lips, two blushing pilgrims, ready stand
To smooth that rough touch with a tender kiss.


----------



## archer66 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> If I profane with my unworthiest hand
> This holy shrine, the gentle fine is this:
> My lips, two blushing pilgrims, ready stand
> To smooth that rough touch with a tender kiss.


Lol.....great picture.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

It's a TNR (Trap-Neuter-Release) cat. It's got a tipped ear. 











[/QUOTE]


I hate feral cats. Period. My one girl that eats cat s**t like a heroin addict needs her smack, developed a brain infection from the toxoplasma those creatures harbor. 3 nights in neuro-ICU and $3000 later she was fine. But I was not sad when the neighbors "thinned" the herd so to speak.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

sick lids said:


> Live trap. Treat it the way you would want your dog treated if it ever got lost, it might be chipped! If not adopted or......


I'll second this. 

We inherited a cat when we bought this place. Semi-wild, but very friendly. Got on well with the dogs. Hit by a car eventually.

I have neighbors who likely would shoot one of my dogs if it seemed a threat to livestock... I'm careful, but a time or 2 one has wandered a little. So far so good.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

The last cat we had was a feral, 6 toed, Halloween cat. He hung around for a year or so then suddenly disappeared. Since we never found any sail cats around, we assumed a Bald Eagle did him in. Don't miss him or the cat crap. Now if we could do something about the deer crap, raccoon crap, fox crap, opossum crap and goose crap, we would have it made.  Let the dogs out. They will never catch it


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I hear there's a lyin' huntin outfitter that uses ditch tigers for practice. Maybe you could see if they make house calls?


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

"Hang off, thou cat, thou burr, thou vile thing."


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


>



Whatever you decide to do, remember...


"If you prick us, do we not bleed? If you tickle us do we not laugh? If you poison us do we not die? If you wrong us shall we not revenge?"


As someone who was sick for months with cat scratch disease, and at one point just assumed I was dying, I have a healthy respect for cats... And the diseases the carry. They really do creep me out, and nothing is more vile than the cat excrement kiss in the morning... Ew ew ew ew ew...


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

luvalab said:


> "Hang off, thou cat, thou burr, thou vile thing."



My fairy lord, this must be done with haste ;-)


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

And the cat is thinking, "Lord, what fools these mortals be!"


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Who let the dog's out---Who let the dawgs out-----Woof, woof. Cat's beware. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

A guy in oregon got the black plague recently after being bitten while trying to help a cat which was suffocating on a rat. He pulled out the rat and the baskird bit him. I guess it's one of the few cases of the disease in modern us history.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

luvalab said:


> As someone who was sick for months with cat scratch disease, and at one point just assumed I was dying, I have a healthy respect for cats... And the diseases the carry. They really do creep me out, and nothing is more vile than the cat excrement kiss in the morning... Ew ew ew ew ew...


If you die in a house with a cat, the first thing it will do is eat your eyeballs right out of your sockets. I'm not fond of them either (before I even knew that!). Have had a few barn cats, but never any in the house.


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Both my girls know the command "Get the kitty", pretty much sums it up.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> If you die in a house with a cat, the first thing it will do is eat your eyeballs right out of your sockets. I'm not fond of them either (before I even knew that!). Have had a few barn cats, but never any in the house.


I will tolerate a cat, and my allergies will tolerate a cat, but the only one I've ever really had a fondness for was an old battle-scarred Tom, when I lived in a filthy old apartment complex. He and his progeny kept the vermin in line, and if he liked you in particular (as he did me, I flatter myself to think) he'd come sit next to you on the landing, just for company's sake I think, sometimes.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> Id turn the dogs loose. The kitty would be up and over the fence before they could catch it and would be less likely to come back.


+1

Reading all the other replies I had no idea I was so insensitive.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Why must I be like that, oh why must I chase the cat. Ain't nothin but the dog in me. George Clinton a 20th Century Shakespeare


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I have had 2 cats own me. Never again.... What is worse than kitty roca breathe is having your dog puke up kitty roca on the carpet. 
Sorry, but I open the slider and give my girls a little exercise if the neighbors darlings dare come over.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Like a dog fight, nothing good can happen when two animals are in attack mode. We are fortunate, we live next to a lot of open forest, which allows creatures large & small to thin out the unwary. We've always had cats to keep the rodents in check & chickens to eat the bugs, chickens are the messiest.

The other day we watched a critter like the one in Hillary's picture stalk something & come up with it. From the distance the prey was off the ground I don't think it was a domestic kitty. 

One of our sons had a pound cat like the one in OP who spent time with us. Clean as a pin & not demanding as many other cats are. They are a cat breed.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I find it appalling that so many on a site who respect dogs can have so much contempt for another living thing whose existence is not of their doing. Domestic cats have no more or no less rights to life than any other domestic animal including dogs, that so many seem to feel the power to prioritize their existence according to their view of life is sad.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

EdA said:


> I find it appalling that so many on a site who respect dogs can have so much contempt for another living thing whose existence is not of their doing. Domestic cats have no more or no less rights to life than any other domestic animal including dogs, that so many seem to feel the power to prioritize their existence according to their view of life is sad.


I agree, Thank you for speaking up. I wish I had.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

EdA said:


> I find it appalling that so many on a site who respect dogs can have so much contempt for another living thing whose existence is not of their doing. Domestic cats have no more or no less rights to life than any other domestic animal including dogs, that so many seem to feel the power to prioritize their existence according to their view of life is sad.


Me either Doc calico on the back of my recliner, manx on the back of the L couch, and 16 yr old on my wifes lap. Not to mention stray dog on her on her bed in the corner. I do know this not all people share the milk of human kindness for all animals. Hell alot don't even have the milk of human kindness for each other.......


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

EdA said:


> I find it appalling that so many on a site who respect dogs can have so much contempt for another living thing whose existence is not of their doing. Domestic cats have no more or no less rights to life than any other domestic animal including dogs, that so many seem to feel the power to prioritize their existence according to their view of life is sad.


Interesting. It seems to me where each of us draws the line is not only subjective, but culturally relative as well. Some people domesticate pigs, others eat horses and dogs. I would not be comfortable categorically and absolutely criticizing others for where they draw their line, especially on a Forum that condones the killing of birds for training and competition.

In my case, I have in my lifetime owned some fabulous cats as pets. If I thought anything would happen to the cat, I would not release the dogs on it. 

As others have said, the point is to scare the heck out the animal so it does not return. In my experience more effective than confronting the neighbor.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

AmiableLabs said:


> Interesting. It seems to me where each of us draws the line is not only subjective, but culturally relative as well. Some people domesticate pigs, others eat horses and dogs. I would not be comfortable categorically and absolutely criticizing others for where they draw their line, especially on a Forum that condones the killing of birds for training and competition.
> 
> In my case, I have in my lifetime owned some fabulous cats as pets. If I thought anything would happen to the cat, I would not release the dogs on it.
> 
> As others have said, the point is to scare the heck out the animal so it does not return. In my experience more effective than confronting the neighbor.


Kevin I think you totally missed Dr. Eds. point. We all use animals in one form or another it is how we have survived. His point is the lack of appreciation for an animals life as if it doens't matter......afterall its just a cat. Sorry if I am wrong Dr. Ed.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Kevin and I have disagreed before and it is a fundamental difference in the philosophy of life. There is not a wrong or right but to compare herds and flocks who have been kept for thousands of years as livestock to companions and pets is in my view inaccurate to this discussion.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

In your neck of the woods Ken, I'm thinking .22 short


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

DarrinGreene said:


> In your neck of the woods Ken, I'm thinking .22 short


Me too Darrin if your lab is pooping in my yard..........


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DarrinGreene said:


> In your neck of the woods Ken, I'm thinking .22 short


Neither funny nor clever and very disappointing coming from you.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

So in all seriousness, Dr.--

I don't hate cats and I would not let my dogs chase them, but I have a whole parade of felines that stalk the birds, then poop in my front flower bed, mark my car tire, continue up the driveway, do their daily rounds, and then come back through the driveway, maybe the car, poop in the flower bed, and then hang out under the bird feeder the rest of the day--the big white one with the gray tail is pretty used to walking away with some booty.

I don't like the poop, I hate that my dogs will do almost anything to get to it, I despise the marking, I am not overly fond of the bird killing... 

Other than ignore it, or fantasize about a simple chase doing the trick and then ignoring it in the end anyway (which I am assuming is Mr. Bora's plan or I wouldn't have participated in the milder cat-bashing), can an individual do anything about trespassing felines?


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

EdA said:


> I find it appalling that so many on a site who respect dogs can have so much contempt for another living thing whose existence is not of their doing. Domestic cats have no more or no less rights to life than any other domestic animal including dogs, that so many seem to feel the power to prioritize their existence according to their view of life is sad.


Dr. Ed,

You have stated that you dislike irresponsible pet owners. I believe we RTF'ers try to be responsible owners of our dogs. Personally, I don't appreciate the attitude of cat owners who allow their cats to rein terror on the song birds in my own back yard. Occassional piles of bird feathers are clear signs of their deeds. I have quit feeding the birds as I felt I was luring them to their death.

This isn't a black and white question. Yes, there are those who suggest using small arms to solve the problem. That is an extreme solution to most of us. On the other hand, there are those who seem to suggest we offer the poor kitty a saucer of cream and a pillow. That too is an extreme solution in my opinion.

I'd prefer to let the dogs out and chase the kitty away. Little chance the cat would be harmed. The dogs get some exercise. The cat would soon learn to stay the heck out of poor Ken's backyard and he can continue to enjoy the kisses of his faithful dogs! This is the only logical solution in my opinion.

As a forester, a black walnut tree can be a valuable plant, but in a Christmas tree plantation it is a weed. This isn't about hating or even disrespecting the cat. It's about a cat being in the wrong place! You can't train a cat owner, so train the cat.

Go Home Kitty!!!

Swack


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just kidding around fellas  Sorry if anyone misunderstood. I don't have a cat but was just complaining (in jest) about having as much cat hair as dog hair on me after a day's training. I actually like cats. Had one of the client's cat all over me today.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

Swack said:


> Dr. Ed,
> 
> You have stated that you dislike irresponsible pet owners. I believe we RTF'ers try to be responsible owners of our dogs. Personally, I don't appreciate the attitude of cat owners who allow their cats to rein terror on the song birds in my own back yard. Occassional piles of bird feathers are clear signs of their deeds. I have quit feeding the birds as I felt I was luring them to their death.



Thats the point I made in my earlier post. Its a double standard,dogs must be leashed at all times but its ok for a cat to run all over the neighborhood doing and killing whatever it likes,after all its just a little kitty.
For the record we had lots of cats when I was a kid(grew up rural),my mom has a cat,my sister has two or three of them. My kids even had a cat for a while(I was trying to be a good daddy). I know all about cats. I still don't like them. I live semi rural and only one of my neighbors has a cat and they are responsible. They keep it in their yard. I dont know where the cats that use to give me problems came from.
There was mention of neutering stray cats and then release them. Why release them to cause all the damage they do to wildlife? Do they do that to stray or unwanted dogs? I don't think so.
I'll give no apalogies for my dislike of cats. To each his own.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> I find it appalling that so many on a site who respect dogs can have so much contempt for another living thing whose existence is not of their doing. Domestic cats have no more or no less rights to life than any other domestic animal including dogs, that so many seem to feel the power to prioritize their existence according to their view of life is sad.


I would add that the wild animals that exist around us also add value to our lives. If one can't see that I can't tell one what they are missing. 

But a few tips:

We have bird feeders close to the house - campers preying get a healthy dose of cold water from the spray gun. 

My old cap pistol that I bought from Bob Spark's sporting good store in 1964 still makes a nice report for dealing with unwanted domestic's. You should watch our neighbor's dog do the greyhound thing when we fire the blank from the deck. 

The squirrel working the feeders keeps our mini exercised chasing it - as a side note, she is going on 2 & is getting a lot more determination in her chase. We ran a boarding kennel for 20 years, never saw a mini, but for those looking for a small companion dog she fills the bill perfectly.

The Raccoons are tougher, had to bring the feeders in every night for about a month to encourage them to camp elsewhere, 

I run my mower on high setting to save the snakes, we only have garter snakes here, & they eat a lot of critters. With our pond we get tree swallows which eat a lot of insects, ever seen a mom return to the nest with a string of bugs lining he mouth, needless to say limited mosquito's. They recognize folks supportive of their life style & the swallows will come to within 20 feet of us to catch bugs. Only thing I don't like is the heron's eating our frogs :-x.

Also, about 4 redtails, a regular cruising from the Baldy's, the river otters, the comings & goings of a large herd of elk (all on private property), damn near pet deer, bear scat & coyotes for night time serenades. Life's not bad for those who enjoy the other creatures.

I do spray the wasp nests but don't spray during the summer to allow the bees to pollinate.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> I would add that the wild animals that exist around us also add value to our lives. If one can't see that I can't tell one what they are missing.
> 
> But a few tips:
> 
> ...


Feel like I just got done watching a Marty Stoffer's adventure.


----------



## Matthew J. Ries (Jul 1, 2012)

Pellet in that kitty cats pooper gets my vote!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Feel like I just got done watching a Marty Stoffer's adventure.


At the risk of appearing "out of date", who's marty stoffer?


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like we are in the minority Doc. Kill em all let God sort it out no need to solve this in a responsible manner.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> At the risk of appearing "out of date", who's marty stoffer?


You're not out of date on this one. This should help with the memory. Spelling it correctly doesn't hurt either- 

http://www.wildamerica.com/

Marty Stouffer's Wild America.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> At the risk of appearing "out of date", who's marty stoffer?


He's the guys that makes those microwavable dinners.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

My buddy had a neighbor cat crapping in his flower beds. He tried getting it with the bb gun, throwing aluminum cans at it etc. The cat shat in the same place under his front window in the flower bed all the time. To the point walking up to his front door smelled like a litter box. He dug out his Dad's old hot wire(real ones with the screw in regulators) and put up a short little electric fence two rows high around his flower bed on his front walk. 

He said he cried tears of joy and laughter the first time he heard the cat screaming from his front porch all the way through the neighborhood. Said he heard the cat catch the wire twice or, maybe two different cats. He cleaned up his flower beds, put in some new bark and hasn't had a cat problem again. 

Less than leathal force is a popular term nowadays....


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> My buddy had a neighbor cat crapping in his flower beds. He tried getting it with the bb gun, throwing aluminum cans at it etc. The cat shat in the same place under his front window in the flower bed all the time. To the point walking up to his front door smelled like a litter box. He dug out his Dad's old hot wire(real ones with the screw in regulators) and put up a short little electric fence two rows high around his flower bed on his front walk.
> 
> He said he cried tears of joy and laughter the first time he heard the cat screaming from his front porch all the way through the neighborhood. Said he heard the cat catch the wire twice or, maybe two different cats. He cleaned up his flower beds, put in some new bark and hasn't had a cat problem again.
> 
> Less than leathal force is a popular term nowadays....


He should have compensated his neighbor for the free fertilizer.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

duk4me said:


> He should have compensated his neighbor for the free fertilizer.


Grandpa's turkey farm had a lot of cat fertilizer put in the ground over the years.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/30/science/that-cuddly-kitty-of-yours-is-a-killer.html?_r=0

And this from yesterday's paper. Has it ever occurred to any cat owner to try to "train" and "contain" their cats like we do dogs? Or is it just one of those things that truly can't be done?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

It is really easy. I've been doing it for close to 20 years. Put a litter box in the utility room and don't let the cat outside. Problem solved.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> It is really easy. I've been doing it for close to 20 years. Put a litter box in the utility room and don't let the cat outside. Problem solved.


My Lord, if I did that with every cat that poops in my flower bed I'd have 10 cats in my basement!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

luvalab said:


> My Lord, if I did that with every cat that poops in my flower bed I'd have 10 cats in my basement!!!


I'm talking about with my own cat. Then he doesn't eat birds or bother the neighbors or get killed by the dogs or coyotes.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> You're not out of date on this one. This should help with the memory. Spelling it correctly doesn't hurt either-
> 
> http://www.wildamerica.com/
> 
> Marty Stouffer's Wild America.


He's the guy who talked so ffffaaaassssttttt! You musta been a teenager watching that program .


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> I'm talking about with my own cat. Then he doesn't eat birds or bother the neighbors or get killed by the dogs or coyotes.


(I know. I was kidding. Sorry--I might not post enough to do tongue in cheek, I suppose!)


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> It is really easy. I've been doing it for close to 20 years. Put a litter box in the utility room and don't let the cat outside. Problem solved.


I have a litter box on my porch, cats have a cat door. I personally think training a dog to leave WHATEVER animal you tell it to is a good idea, my dogs learn manners from the cats, and friends send their puppies to learn not to kill cats. Which, in many areas might save their lives. Do NOT chase the cats!


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a thought. If someone actually _cares_ about their cat, shouldn't they keep it contained? For much the same reason that I do not allow my dogs to wander loose? I would be worried all the time wondering if my pet was going to return, or be dead somewhere...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Bubbles loves kitties 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBdxQyPWgg0


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

OK if you have a cat problem trap them take them to the animal control dept in your area and let them deal with it. If they come back trap them get a toe sack and brick and throw them in the lake. Good enough?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> It is really easy. I've been doing it for close to 20 years. Put a litter box in the utility room and don't let the cat outside. Problem solved.


Me too Becky, I have these great litter boxes, Clevercat, with lids on top with a hole the cat uses but keeps the JRT from dumpster diving. I like my cats far too much to subject them to the threat of some Neanderthal with a pellet gun or a Chesapeake!


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Ken,

I can't tell you whose cat is fowling your yard, but I'm pretty sure it isn't Ed or Becky's cat. 

However, the cat may be the least of your worry. It seems there may be armed cave men on the loose!

Swack


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Neanderthal!
would a cave man quote a mid summers night dream?


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> Neanderthal!
> would a cave man quote a mid summers night dream?


Ken,

Only to get a CAVE WOMAN! If he just did that around the campfire the other cavemen would laugh at him!

Swack


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> Neanderthal!
> would a cave man quote a mid summers night dream?


Here kitty-come-kitty-kitty... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ZEanjORQI

In the electronic age we can watch it unfold before our eyes....


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

You should see her force fetch video.


----------



## tripsteer1 (Feb 25, 2011)

so when your chessie licks his butt and gives you a lick that doesn't bother you? when I my dog licks me I have to decide what smells better his breath or horse manure, he really loves those road apples when they are frozen,and I can't shoot the rope horse.
It is a dilemma for sure


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

EdA said:


> I like my cats far too much to subject them to the threat of some Neanderthal with a pellet gun or a _Chesapeake_!


Now Ed, let's not be churlish and classify Chesapeake owners with Neanderthals. She owns a Lab.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Neanderthal!
> would a cave man quote a mid summers night dream?


Anything can happen in Shakespeare.

"You taught me language, and my profit on’t
Is I know how to curse. The red plague rid you
For learning me your language!", the monster Caliban


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> Now Ed, let's not be churlish and classify Chesapeake owners with Neanderthals. She owns a Lab.



Actually, Buddy got killed on the road.... unless they got another one?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

There are too many cats in the world.


----------

